# Sage/Breville Oracle Service Menu and Fault Codes



## Jambon (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello,

I have a sage oracle she's quite old but still kicking. I'm in the service menu and wanted to know what the error codes mean. Error codes are 1-32 but I can't find a reference for what they correlate to for this machine.

Enter service menu by holding down both 1 & 2 cup buttons + power for 4 seconds.

Enter error code menu by pressing select once in service menu. From there you can press the select button again to get to another menu which tell you how many various cycles the machine has done.


----------



## Jambon (Jul 16, 2020)

Machine cycle menu

I'm assuming this is the meaning for the menu but PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong!

E = Extraction Count

H = Hot Water Count

S = Steam Wand Count

C = Clean Me Cycle ????

DS = Descale

C1 = ???

FC = Fault Count ?

SC = Service Count ?

OK, so I'm getting a bit out of my depth here but the first part is probably correct.


----------



## Jambon (Jul 16, 2020)

FC = Filter Change


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2021)

E = Total coffee counter (>=7sec)
H = Hot water time
S = Steam time
C = Calculated scale level
ds = Descale cycles completed
CI = Clean cycles completed
FC = Filter Life Counter
SC = Descale Counter


----------

